# Knives in sheaths



## robert flynt (Mar 7, 2016)

Kevin ask to see picture of recent knives in sheaths and I told him I would when I had finish on sheaths.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 11 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Kevin (Mar 7, 2016)

Nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 7, 2016)

Robert I absolutely love the way you matched the inlaid leather do the color of the handle All are great pairings The just and about 10 more layers to the craftsmanship


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 7, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Robert I absolutely love the way you matched the inlaid leather do the color of the handle All are great pairings The just and about 10 more layers to the craftsmanship


Thanks Scott.


----------



## Johnturner (Mar 7, 2016)

WOW Beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 7, 2016)

Sorry Robert! I'm going to have to steal your ideas on those sheaths!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 7, 2016)

Super phenomenal! Between the knives and the sheathes I am floored at how gorgeous your work is. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 7, 2016)

Super products as always Robert.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 7, 2016)

Amazingly beautiful Robert.....great workmanship.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Mar 8, 2016)

I agree with Scott, I really like how the inlays perfectly match the handles. Great job Robert!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 8, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> Sorry Robert! I'm going to have to steal your ideas on those sheaths!!


No problem, You can probably do a better job.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 8, 2016)

Just looking at these again, they are similar to the awesome sheath @Wildthings made for my machete so no stealing here IMO.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 8, 2016)

Some of the well known sheath maker's work start at $100. Some like these, with better fit and finish than mine, I've seen sell for a lot more than $100 but I give mine away with the knives. Most of mine are not as fancy as these but with the file work on the blades I felt they deserved a little more.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Woodman (Mar 8, 2016)

A-1 all the way.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 8, 2016)

They are over the top gorgeous!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (Mar 12, 2016)

We, the amateurs, have nothing on you! But, I dare to say, the dance-off would be interesting.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

